# Finnsheep



## finns&fjords (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone else on here have Finns? I have a few and just love them!
Here's my black yearling ram, Ramjam






And one of my ewes, Gretchen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cute! I know nothing about them. Are they hair or wool sheep?


----------



## finns&fjords (Oct 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Very cute! I know nothing about them. Are they hair or wool sheep?


Finn wool  is lovely, great for felting, though they are probably best known for their prolifacy. Mine are good natured and sweet, wonderful to have on small acreage. Also great foragers and have cleaned up many weeds in my pastures.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 5, 2011)

I know about Finn's but don't have any, just a mix with a bit of Finn in her.  I don't want to bottle feed so many lambs, lol.


----------



## Thistlefield (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got two Finn sheep!  They are disabled so they are pets.  They are absolutely delightful in temperament. So friendly and loving.  My ewe is Tuuli and my wether Baalin.


----------



## parjackson (Oct 13, 2011)

We currently have 9 pure Finns.  They are fabulous and incredibly sweet.  We have reaised them for about 2.5 years now and have enjoyed every minute.


----------



## finns&fjords (Oct 13, 2011)

Would love to see pics.


----------



## Thistlefield (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is Baalin the black wether and Tuuli the white ewe.  This was the day I picked them up at the farm






And here they are at home.  That's my little dog giving kisses.  She's a very gentle little dog and is only allowed out with the young lambs supervised.  You can see Baalin's poor legs here.


----------



## finns&fjords (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh my those little legs are something. They're lucky to end up with you as pets  Very cute lambs!!
I'm just crazy about my Finns temperament. They were skittish when I got them but super friendly now and definitely very sweet.


----------



## Thistlefield (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, I know...poor Baalin and his legs!  He's on a glucosamine supplement to help with what I know must be uncomfortable.  I have pain meds at hand if I think he needs more help.  He's such a cheerful little guy and an absolute love.  He rests his head on my lap during snuggle time and his little tail wags furiously if I hit a good scrubbie spot.  Tuuli is all lady and very, very gentle.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Did Baalin always have his legs like that? Because it looks like he could just have poor leg conformation and therefore nothing is wrong with him.


----------



## Thistlefield (Oct 14, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Did Baalin always have his legs like that? Because it looks like he could just have poor leg conformation and therefore nothing is wrong with him.


His breeder told me that he was treated for joint ill as a lamb.


----------

